# glycerine in LS



## bodhi (Sep 19, 2014)

IrishLass just commented about LS and glycerine in another post and instead of hijacking that thread... (thank you Lass, i've wanted to ask about this for a while and needed the memory jog  )

I have used glycerine in LS after saponification and i absolutely hate the way it feels in the soap.  How does it differ in the finished soap when its used to saponify?  Is there still that stick?


----------



## Susie (Sep 19, 2014)

I am not IrishLass, but there is a distinct change of feel based on how much glycerin is in a batch, as well as when it is added.  I prefer the glycerin added to the KOH/water to glycerin added in dilution.  It should not make a difference, but it does to me.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 20, 2014)

Bodhi, I've never tried adding glycerin after saponification. I've only ever mixed it with the KOH up front, so I have no way of knowing how the 'feel' of the finished soaps compare with each other. I can say this, though- I do feel a brief, initial stickiness after washing my hands with my glycerin liquid soap, but it's very brief indeed- it lasts only as long as a few seconds, and then -poof- it's gone completely.


 IrishLass


----------



## bodhi (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you IrishLass, thats what i was wondering.  Maybe I am overly sensitive to it.


----------



## VanessaP (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree with IL on how it feels. I use glycerin for my KOH solution. There is a short sensation of tackiness when first drying my hands, but it leaves quickly.


----------

